# 3G/WiFi Gone. Still Can't SBF



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I flashed the new MIUI update and lost 3G/WiFi COMPLETELY. It happened as soon as I rebooted and had that fresh install. Since it happened so early into it - I didn't have the chance to re-download CWM.

And on top of all things, I still can't get my phone to be recognized! Not even with the linux .iso.

So what do I do guys?

I noticed that EVERY SINGLE time I try to SBF with RSD (on my computer and my GF's sister's laptop) it always reinstalls "OBM3630 SI FLASH" or something along those lines. After it installs I close and reopen the RSD, and/or restart the computer thinking it needs a reboot to put everything together. Then when I plug the phone back in while RSD is open it reinstalls the driver! wtf. I've downloaded the latest drivers on both ends and I've done every other method I could think of.

My phone isn't even being recognized on ADB anymore. It will recognize the SDcard, but not the phone. The hell is going on?

How am I going to go about fixing this problem? I don't have insurance on my line so I don't know what to do.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I went into my RSD folder and I found this. Can anyone explain this?

08/21/11 14:27:02 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
08/21/11 14:27:02 New Log Started For Software Download.
08/21/11 14:27:07 ERROR: PSTInitialize failed: Error Code 1
08/21/11 14:27:25 The FlashLog key is turned off.
08/21/11 14:27:28 Multi upgrade started for 0 phones
08/21/11 14:27:36 Multi upgrade started for 0 phones
08/21/11 14:27:44 Multi upgrade started for 0 phones
08/21/11 14:28:12 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
08/21/11 14:28:12 New Log Started For Software Download.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

You could download cwm via pc and transfer it via usb?


----------



## wheel (Jul 30, 2011)

Not sure if I can help you or not, as I never have luck with RSD. I have used the linux iso dozens of times with success except one time. I was using a computer with usb 1.1 and the iso would not recognize my phone. Once I used usb 2.0, I was off to the races. I have also read many posts where people changed to the original motorola usb cable and then their phones were recognized. Good Luck


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

If you need to get to recovery, go to terminal emulator and type:
su
reboot recovery

good luck!


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I was thinking if maybe the baseband had something to do with me not having any data. Considering that I can't redownload CWM or any of that to flash the basebands - is there a way I can possibly do this via ADB?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> I flashed the new MIUI update and lost 3G/WiFi COMPLETELY. It happened as soon as I rebooted and had that fresh install. Since it happened so early into it - I didn't have the chance to re-download CWM.


why would you have to redownload cwm?
people are giving you suggestions, but you're not replying to them. why? lol
am i gonna be ignored too? lol


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> why would you have to redownload cwm?
> people are giving you suggestions, but you're not replying to them. why? lol
> am i gonna be ignored too? lol


lulz. sorry about that man. i'm just so frustrated!! ugh. but yeah all of their suggestions i've tried (sorry guys for not replying. didn't mean to dick you)

so in order.
i can download cwm and transfer it but i can't flash 2nd init. ( :\ i wish it was that easy )

thanks @ the usb mention, but unfortunately i don't have extra cables so the only cable i really use is the one that the phone came with. i'll keep that in mind with other devices though.

and @ linuxtrance i dont have terminal emulator on my phone..

and finally to razorloves.

i don't have CWM or terminal emulator because my dumbface thought it would be awesome to do no backup and delete data+cache, as well as dalvik. i flashed the new baseband right before the MIUI 08.19 update so i'm assuming its the radio? if it isn't then it might be the fact that i had some scripts installed with 08.12. but they wipe away with data don't they?

thanks for everyone replying. i've been asking everywhere. 
i really think i'm the only person in this position rofl


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

still dont understand why you want to download cwm or how that would even help you. it's still there. you just need terminal emulator or adb or rom manager to get to it. find a terminal emulator apk or rom manager apk and install it. both are available in cm7 so you could download it and pull them out of the /system/app folder


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

so how can i push that onto my phone? would i just do the usual "connect phone/drag & drop" method? or should i do it via adb?

i also didn't know that 'recovery' was there. i always thought that in order to get to it you needed CWM installed.

thanks razor. i'm | | this much closer to getting data back. i still need you guys!


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are having a hard time with your PC recognizing your X, just pop the sdcard out, and use a full size SD adapter to mount it on your PC.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"nars said:


> so how can i push that onto my phone? would i just do the usual "connect phone/drag & drop" method? or should i do it via adb?
> 
> i also didn't know that 'recovery' was there. i always thought that in order to get to it you needed CWM installed.
> 
> thanks razor. i'm | | this much closer to getting data back. i still need you guys!


Just throw them on your mem card and open them like you would normally do.

I thought you said adb doesn't work? If it does, then open cmd prompt and type adb reboot recovery


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

One other option is to sign into google market on your computer. You should be able to install apps from there like rom manager or terminal emulator. The market should push the apps. That got me out of a jam once.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jnehama said:


> One other option is to sign into google market on your computer. You should be able to install apps from there like rom manager or terminal emulator. The market should push the apps. That got me out of a jam once.


Need a data connection for that. He has none


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> Need a data connection for that. He has none


My bad! That's right. Reading too quickly!


----------

